# Photo Download test.



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a test to see if I have figured out how to download photos.
An old shot of an affinis 'Mettalic Red' spathe. 
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, that worked, but did you mean to post the thumbnail?

You entered this without the spaces...

[img ]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=19832&thumb=1&d=1385325332[ /img]

Did you mean to enter this without spaces?...

[img ]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=19832&d=1385325332[ /img]

Nice spathe by the way. I had mine flower submersed recently.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope you get it Bill. You have got some AMAZING photos to share that are going to spark some excellent topics!!!


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

When I click on the photo, it opens up fully. 
Why would others only get a thumbnail?

Chad told me to go to Photobucket, set up an account , download into that and then into the forum from there.

Why can I not take a photo with my iPad, download it into the forum and people see it in large format?

If no one has any idea, would it be better to go to the photography guys?

Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Aaron, what do you mean, "without the spaces"?

Bill


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

When you add your attachment on here your are using APC to host your picture. I assume they come up as thumbnails to save server space?
Another reason to use an outside host is that they can be uploaded just as easily to any forum or anywhere on the web. There is also an edit feature where you can crop photos to show just the parts you want seen and some color/contrast features that help you adjust a pic that didnt come out true to color.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

[URL="http://[URL]


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

My mind is gone!!
I put photos in Photobucket. Tried to get a transfer over to this thread. Not good! I seem to be mentally challenged.
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Trying again. Bill


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

When you are in Photbucket, click on the pic you want to share. When it comes up, on the right it will say "Links to share this photo". Click on the one that says "Direct". It will flash Yellow and say copied. Come back to this page and RIGHT click and hit "Paste". It should come up like this...

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/chad320/007-2.jpg

Or you can hit "IMG" and paste it here and it will come up like this...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like you got it and ninja'd me  Now lets see some of those amazing photos!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

saddletramp said:


> Trying again. Bill


Crispy clean pic Bill, I cant wait to see more of these spathes now that I have the time to look them over good and stare at them


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Bill, here is that pic of the Crypt nurii 'Phang mutated' that I was trying to find for you. I really had to dig for this one, its a couple years old...


----------

